# Wolff Parkinson White Syndrome



## Ridgerunner

Whats up?  Last week I went to the emergency room with a heart beat of 258 beats per minute. Doctor said it was Wolff  Parkinson White Syndrome. WPW is when one of the electrical signals in your heart goes crazy. they went in a vein in my groin and cartarized the place in my heart where the signal came from.  I am doing well.  But is my pot smoking days over with. Any one with any info on this please sound off. :holysheep:


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy

how come you assign the cause of the heart problem to pot?


----------



## leafminer

You got catheterised, they fixed it. Consider yourself lucky it was such an easy fix. Nothing more... just :chillpill: MJ won't cause any problems.


----------



## Ridgerunner

I dont blame pot for my problem, I was born with WPW the doctor tells me It is human nature to worry especially when your ticker is involved . I love to smoke pot and will continue to do so just checking to see if anyone else has had the problem. Just got to take it easy for a few weeks.  I havent been without pot for no more than 2 days in 10 years.  Peace and love and be safe.   Roll a fat one for me.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy

i follow now ridgerunner...  hope you never have to go thru that again!


----------



## leafminer

Being catheterised is unpleasant. I sympathise. Sounds like your team diagnosed you pretty fast.
In my case - it's going back a few years - I asked the team if they were going to do a balloon job, not in those words exactly, and they started laughing, and said "It's surgery for you."
Amazing what modern medicine is capable of these days. Soon they'll be able to grow new hearts for people. If you can afford it of course ...


----------



## SmokinMom

Damn, 258 beats a minute!!!

I have never heard of Wolff Parkinson White Syndrome.  Is it related to plain ol Parkinsons?

I hope you were fixed up and don't have to worry about that anymore.  I can't imagine how scary that must have been.


----------



## eddie5

I also have WPW but they could not do anything with mine in surgery. I just got my medical card. I want to start smokeing but i am afraid. Have u had any problems before that when smoked?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

if anything, i would say the mj would help with over active "signal transponders"...look at what it does for epilepsy.


----------



## Mickster

I apparently grew up with WPW, always had that fast heartbeat out of nowhere, no reason was the same.  just last month (July of 2012) i went to a cardiologist, and looked at my EKG and said, "Yup, you got it.."  But during the last couple months before that, i started having trouble breathing, i fainted/blacked out ONCE for the first time ever and scared the s*** out of me. went back to the cardiologist, and said i should have the Catheter Ablation done. i just had it done 3 days ago, and feel VERY tired, all the time, even from doing NOTHING..  I am a smoker (although, i did quit cigs june 16th) and have been leery of smoking MJ again as not to irritate the heart anymore than it has been. my heart rates have been between 65-95 bpm, just sitting down. obviously, im gonna wait till im feeling better, but just wanted to see if anyone else has had these issues and how did MJ react to them?


----------



## skullcandy

Mickster said:
			
		

> I apparently grew up with WPW, always had that fast heartbeat out of nowhere, no reason was the same. just last month (July of 2012) i went to a cardiologist, and looked at my EKG and said, "Yup, you got it.." But during the last couple months before that, i started having trouble breathing, i fainted/blacked out ONCE for the first time ever and scared the s*** out of me. went back to the cardiologist, and said i should have the Catheter Ablation done. i just had it done 3 days ago, and feel VERY tired, all the time, even from doing NOTHING.. I am a smoker (although, i did quit cigs june 16th) and have been leery of smoking MJ again as not to irritate the heart anymore than it has been. my heart rates have been between 65-95 bpm, just sitting down. obviously, im gonna wait till im feeling better, but just wanted to see if anyone else has had these issues and how did MJ react to them?


 
hello micster i grow up with wolf parkison white i smoked tobacco some pot mostly tobacco , i had the operation when i turned 18 i was among the fist three hundred of those operations it was a kinda new cure for that disorder, after ward i also felt week for a few weeks i would recomend you stay in bed or relaxed in a comfy chair taking it real easy for the first couple of weeks take asprin one a day if you can and stop smoking to let your heart streagth it self again thats what i did and it has been around 19 years since my operation and i am doing good once i got strong i smoked alot for many years i should not have but hay we all make mistakes right. if i were you i would lay off the drugs for atleast a year if or till you fell strong enough, you can then if you choose to start over start slow and with edibles to save your heart and lungs so you can enjoy that high you we all seem to seek that bud gives us. but then again its all just my opinion


----------

